# Need help setting up OpenCart site



## Ag Life (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello!
I am totally new to all this. I purchased a domain name through namecheap.com I was able to pick a e-commerce and I choose OpenCart after reading lots of reviews on how easy it was to use. 

I need help choosing a theme that will work for our venue. I am thinking by purchasing a template, it will be easier to work with. 

A little about our business is we are creating t-shirts and some extras that revolve around Agriculture. We are having the shirts, hats, etc. printed/embroidered now, then I will be able to add the pictures to it. I found that you can create a shop page through facebook...should I just use that and keep the website for just the information or do both?

I know this is probably confusing, but looking for some help and direction and figured this was the place to come to. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

